
Clojure, Implemented Atop Rust - simonpure
https://github.com/Tko1/ClojureRS
======
xedrac
Fun! I use Rust at work, and have always enjoyed tinkering with lispy
languages, such as Racket, Guile, Clisp, etc... But Clojure is one I never
really got into because I don't like how closely it's tied to the Java
ecosystem. This definitely makes it more appealing to me.

~~~
_bxg1
Clojure has an official JavaScript port named ClojureScript for running in the
browser, which should serve as a good case study for how and to what degree
the language is runtime-independent.

~~~
armitron
Is that supposed to be more attractive? I'll take Java over JavaScript and
something else over both.

~~~
_bxg1
It's supposed to allow you to use the same language on the front that you do
on the back.

------
FullyFunctional
Is this in standard safe Rust? If so, how is the heap and GC handled?

------
shaunxcode
This is super exciting!

